# Maggie 10 wonderful years



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Just letting you know that we made a very tough decision last night to go ahead and let Maggie go. In some ways knowing about the cancer for the last 5 1/2 months was easier than letting one go in an emergency situation but in other ways it was terrible.

Maggie still played with her Cuz went pee and poop, barked at the construction worker at our window and laid on the floor with us just before we took her. Just like any other day in her life. Sadly her body just wouldn't let her eat and keep the food down. She had wasted away to nothing but throughout all of this, she has remained pain free and just our regular normal sweet Maggie. Yesterday she began vomiting everything up again. We had to force feed her for several days. It was time.

Once again, cancer has taken the life of a wonderful family member who we will always love.

This has been a roller coaster of emotions for us. She was with us for ten wonderful years. Always sweet, kind and loving even through this terrible disease. Words can't express the pain and loss we feel.
We'd like to thank everyone here for all of your help and suggestions when we needed fresh ideas. I know many of you have been through the same situations. It is never easy.
We'll always love you Maggie and hope and pray you are now cancer free.







You've always worn an honorary halo because you have been such a good girl throughout your life. Now it is a real one.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog! Sent chill down my spine..

I'm so sorry for your loss..

God bless you and the family!

Tanya


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Robbie, I am so sorry for your loss. 








Maggie 

I am sure you know how much you were loved!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, Robbie!







Prayers going out to you and your family right now. Sweet Maggie was so very deeply loved. Thank you for sharing her with us. It is so hard to lose them to such a disease. Wishing you some comfort in time at the cherished memories of your wonderful, loving Maggie. Run free, sweet angel







Maggie.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Robbie, I'm sorry. Your family has been through the wringer these last few months, but through it all you have been faithful to your dear Maggie. She could have no better, no more loyal and dedicated companions with whom to share her life and her love. 

You know that Maggie has been in my prayers for quite a while. You shall remain in mine. Please be gentle with yourselves. I wish there were something I could do or say. Know this: you are in my heart.









Lori


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.







Maggie

We will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Robbie I'm so very sorry to hear about Maggie


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Robbie. You're right, it's never easy, no matter how many years we have with them. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OH Robbie





















you're in my thoughts and prayers.








Dear Maggie......


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh no, my heart just sank when I saw this thread. I'm so sorry. RIP beautiful Maggie.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Maggie. Gone but certainly not forgotten.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh man I am so sorry.. Losing too many lately.


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been checking in daily to see how Maggie is doing..and was so saddened to see this tonight. I am so very sorry!! Like Kathy just said above, it seems that there are too many going to the Rainbow Bridge lately.

Debbie


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, no! I am so sorry! I know what you are feeling right now. It so hard to make that last decision. RIP, sweet Maggie.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

She was right behind my Jasmine (7/3) who was also 10, and many others, due to this disease. I am so sorry. RIP sweet Maggie.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh Robbie, I am so sorry to hear about Maggie. Big hugs to you and your family. Another wonderful dog taken from this earth far too soon by that dreadful disease. 

Thanks for sharing so much of Maggie's life with us.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I am sorry you lost your girl.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Maggie had been in our thoughts and prayers during her brave battle with cancer. I was saddened to read this and am so sorry for the loss of your loyal sweet girl. 
RIP pretty Maggie you must look beautiful in your angel Halo


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry.







Maggie.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I am SO sorry for your loss. I found this web site through the loss of my girl of 11 years on June 29th. Cancer also. It's so very hard to say goodbye, but I am glad this web site exits. It is helpful to know there are so many others out there that really understand what a loss it is.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm very sorry. I wonder if anyone can beat cancer in a dog. I lost my jazmin three days before her 10th bday after a harrowing six month battle against cancer. I hate that word. I often wonder if I went too far in trying to keep her alive, amputation and all. I know how you feel, I'm very sorry. I wish that horrible word wasn't a reality to so many of us.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

The only dog I know to survive it was a Rottie who was 10. He died about 3 yrs later from old age, but that's the only one I personally know of that seemed to beat it.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know about Maggie - not only now, but in the past. I have been reading her thread the whole time and thought of her and you everytime I was on this site. 

I'm glad you had this extra 5 1/2 months even though they may have been difficult many times. You are in my thoughts.









RIP Maggie.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My thoughts and sympathies are with you and your family. RIP sweet, beautiful, Maggie.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Maggie







- I am so sorry for your loss









Lee


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry.








Godspeed Maggie.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Robbie, I am so sorry for your loss of Maggie. But your family and Maggie put up the good fight and she had as much quality time as she could have. I know it doesn't make it any easier.

RIP Majestic Maggie.

Val


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge sweet
girl.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Lady & Duke are at the bridge, waiting for "Maggie". She will be welcomed with open paws.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ddchaI have been checking in daily to see how Maggie is doing.


Me too- lots of us were- even though some didn't post anything.

I am so so sorry for your family's loss. RIP baby girl!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss Robbie. Maggie was such a lovely girl, she had the angel temperament and the external beauty in one happy package. No wonder BoBo fell in love with her. I am sure he waited for her at the Bridge - now they are playing together and waiting for us. 

Over the past months I visited Maggie's thread every day to make sure that things were OK. It was a comfort to see her hanging in after BoBo left. I was worried about her this week.
Having to make the decision for our dogs is heartwrenching. With people, there is no decision to make and the loss is somehow different.

Run free sweet Maggie, tell my BoBo how much he is missed. I will see you both one day.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Thank you so much everyone. We are still in the state of ...what if...would this work...can she...???? I know her days/hours were numbered and I also know I didn't want her to start being in pain and having seizures. She left us knowing how much we love her and we were doing evrything possible for her. Some decisions were just much harder than others.
Here is our sweet Maggie minutes before we left the house for her final drive. I really haven't taken pictures that show how thin she had gotten. It is not a memory that makes me happy and certainly not how Maggie lived her life.







[/img] 
Thank you all for your thoughtful comments. It helps knowing other people understand the pain and uncertainty. I'm sure Maggie and BoBo are having the time of their lives along with Jazzmin and all of our other family members that are waiting for us.
Rebel, thanks for asking about her the past few days. I just couldn't post anything.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I've been out of touch Robbie and just saw this.

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear about Maggie. But it sounds like you did all you could for her. She lived a wonderful life with you guys. R.I.P. sweet Maggie. Run free.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

So sorry.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I just saw this









I am so sorry that it was time






























Cancer sucks







, but your family and Maggie fought a great fight, and stole some more time. I wish it could have been longer.








Maggie


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Maggie fought a hard fight.
















Rest in Peace Maggie!!!


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Robbie,
I just saw this post ( have been out of the loop between traveling and a fried computer ). I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard, even when you know you are doing the right thing. 
Remember all the wonderful times you had with her.
Pam and Delta


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Robbie, I just saw this thread of Maggie's passing. I am so very sorry to know that you had to go through this once again.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Maggie was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

my deepest sympathies
rip sweet girl


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories of your sweet girl.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Thanks once again everyone. It has been so sad that a dog with such a will power is gone. She will always remain a special girl in our hearts. She overcame a lot in her 10 years. She's the puppy nobody wanted. When we picked her up she had to be drug out of the hedges because she was so afraid. She laid on my daughters lap the entire drive back home and never moved. We took her to the vet the next morning and they were amazed at how limp she was. She''d lay flat on the floor and not move because she was so scared. We called her our wet noodle. Anything moving fast or out of place frightened her, a plastic bag rustled frightened her. It took a very long time but she eventually overcame her fears. My daughter worked very hard at helping her over all of this. She lived with my daughter during all of her college years. She loved the cats. She never actually chased them but when Casper would walk by, sometimes she'd lay there watching until he got close then she'd jump up quickly and just stand there watching him run. Her way of getting attention with us would be to bury her head in your lap. She loved to ride in the vehicle and go swimming. She was just a sweet and loving girl who never created any problems and just loved to be loved by us. 
We miss her terribly.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I miss reading about Maggie. I hope she and BoBo met at the Bridge and are playing together...


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Rebel, it gives me some comfort knowing that BoBo was such a good ambassador and would welcome Maggie. She would be afraid and unsure and need a very good friend. Makes me cry once again thinking of them together. I know your heart is still breaking also.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry about your loss. Your Maggie looked like sweet girl


----------

